# As Nodt, Bambi, Gremmy, Mask, & Pernida invade FTverse



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't have any idea what is going on in the Fairy Tail manga, but I keep seeing threads about it pop up. With that being said, I wanted to provide a range of SR to get an idea of where FT is sitting. 

So, how does this go?


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 14, 2015)

Pernida or Gremmy could probably solo.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2015)

They stomp. 

Gremmy can solo.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 14, 2015)

gremmy makes a few clones and starts dropping meteors...


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

Aren't the FT dragons island level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

Brandish is the only character safely island level for dc given how this is just a side effect Of her hax making things huge
Albeit is ludicrous to say she can one shot acnologia 
So i guess he can get dura scalling


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

Didn't Acnologia also blow up/destroy an island? From what I heard Zeref is supposed to be just as strong, right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

The island scalling is incosistent af 
Either way current one puts ac feat as city level


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahhh, never-mind then. I made this thread thinking their was more fire-power in the FTverse than there seems to be.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 14, 2015)

Acnologia blew a hole into it and the "Island" isn't even Island sized, Inconsistent like Iwan mentioned. 

Also this is incredibly spite.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2015)

Gremmy can't solo

he's shit at multi-tasking.


----------



## Lucino (Dec 14, 2015)

Who needs to multitask when you can just drop meteors.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

Zeref stops time and instantly kills them all...lmao.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 14, 2015)

A bloodlusted Gremmy would probably be much more effective than normal, though the point still stands that he sucks at focusing on multiple things at once

He can very well drop meteors and bombs on the heavy hitters while the rest of the team plays crowd control though


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2015)

Pernida & Gremmy takes this for the Bleach team.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

Like I said, Zeref timestops and kills them, wtf is wrong with you guys


----------



## Solar (Dec 14, 2015)

What's with all of the Fairy Tail threads? More in a week than in the previous year.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> What's with all of the Fairy Tail threads? More in a week than in the previous year.



I joined the OBD , thats why


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Acnologia blew a hole into it and the "Island" isn't even Island sized, Inconsistent like Iwan mentioned.
> 
> Also this is incredibly spite.


Not really, I just haven't rad FT in a long time and want to see where the verse is sitting at now, which is why I tossed in people that ranged from As Nodt to Pernida. 



Liquid said:


> Gremmy can't solo
> 
> he's shit at multi-tasking.


True, I can see him getting overwhelmed if he has to focus on too many things by himself. 



EternalRage said:


> I joined the OBD , thats why



Pretty much, all of those other threads did spike my interest.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

No but seriously guys, Zeref can solo. Timestop alone is a deadly hax, timestop and insta-death? Only the omnipotents are safe o.o


----------



## Behemot1 (Dec 14, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> No but seriously guys, Zeref can solo. Timestop alone is a deadly hax, timestop and insta-death? Only the omnipotents are safe o.o



Epic.

Pernida solos with one hand


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

The trolling is real , anyways...Zeref soloes.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2015)

No matter how many times you say to yourself, it won't come true.

Gon edit this win on the wiki


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 14, 2015)

No argument for Zeref timestopping and using death magic? smh.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 14, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> No argument for Zeref timestopping and using death magic? smh.



Do you have a counter argument of zeref looking at As released, anyone in fairytail figuring out about james let alone killing him straight up bleach style? Erza would make that worse.
Natsu not his head blown off by bambi? There is nothing in FT that can erase Pernida without causing more of a headache in character.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 14, 2015)

> Timestop alone is a deadly hax, timestop and insta-death? Only the omnipotents are safe o.o



I`m not up to date with FT calcs, but that sounds like a terrible no limits fallacy.

I see this is still the cancerdome.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 14, 2015)

has zeref ever used ts in a battle?

or his death wave proved a range > some meters and affecting island level chars?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

RavenSupreme said:


> has zeref ever used ts in a battle?
> 
> or his death wave proved a range > some meters and affecting island level chars?



He killed hades and zancrow with it
He passively killed an immortal like mavis
And of course hax works on a character regardless of their dura


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2015)

Why is death shit considered hax again?

Cuz going through that logic, Gremmy can just think em all dead like he did Rose and Kensei


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Why is death shit considered hax again?
> 
> Cuz going through that logic, Gremmy can just think em all dead like he did Rose and Kensei


And why couldnt He do it ?
Point is there is Way more guys to He think dead than zeref needs to shoot
Regardless he can drop a meteor in The verse


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2015)

-Was thinking on somethign else here-


Death shouldn't be hax depending on their enemies.


Gremmy is reality warping so in his case that would work, on zeref not quite.


Unless theres some new feat i'm unaware of.


----------



## Aphelion (Dec 14, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Why is death shit considered hax again?
> 
> Cuz going through that logic, Gremmy can just think em all dead like he did Rose and Kensei


To be fair, we don't actually know how he killed them.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

Also zeref death curse passively killed a fucking immortal
I dont see how this is not hax


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 14, 2015)

I still fail to understand how a 2 foot scarf with a magic charm in it was able to completely fuck off this Death Magic


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> -Was thinking on somethign else here-
> 
> 
> Death shouldn't be hax depending on their enemies.
> ...



More or less



Aphelion said:


> To be fair, we don't actually know how he killed them.



Betting on the guy who knows nothing but how to imagine shit, using his imagination to kill them.



iwandesu said:


> Also zeref death curse passively killed a fucking immortal
> I dont see how this is not hax



Since when is this impressive? Please tell me you're not actually subscribing to "immortality" as removed from NLF.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

His magic is literally making people die 
It is exoteric as fuck
How is this different from even lolpoison and soul fucking ?
One thing is obliterate an immortal body 
Other thing is overwrite the very concept of immortality and make it die regardless of anything 
This is low level RW at its finest imo


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2015)

making people die is something a lot of powers in fiction can do. What I'm asking is _how _is it hax and different from someone whose power is cutting through anything and everything?

Killing an immortal body isn't hax because you can't prove a conventional attack stronger than whatever its handled wouldn't do the same.


----------



## Aphelion (Dec 14, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Betting on the guy who knows nothing but how to imagine shit, using his imagination to kill them.


Well duh, but that has nothing to do with hax.  Not saying Zeref's death magic is hax, but Gremmy seems like a bad example to show that it isn't.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 14, 2015)

Technically it is hax to an extent. The problem with saying "it can kill even immortals" suggests that all forms of immortality is the same. We basically just limit it to the best "immortality" that it's shown to handle, which is type 1 and type 7 iirc (the latter of which can be rather tricky to deal with normally.)

That said, none of the characters in this thread (with the possible exception of Pernida) are immortal. So technically it should kill them provided it hits.


----------



## Brooks (Dec 14, 2015)

Bleach top tiers verses Fairy Tail characters? Good one.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 14, 2015)

Brooks said:


> Bleach top tiers verses Fairy Tail characters? Good one.



Most of them are only high tiers, actually.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 14, 2015)

Death nonsense can be hax depending on the mechanics or whatever

Don't read Fairy Tail, so I don't know what Zeref's is like


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Dec 14, 2015)

grommy solos.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 14, 2015)

We aren't informed of the mechanics of Zerefs, unfortunately.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 14, 2015)

Then I'd hesitate before labeling it hax, I suppose.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2015)

So, out of curiosity, how much damage can people like As Nodt, Mask, and Bambi cause in a fight like this?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> So, out of curiosity, how much damage can people like As Nodt, Mask, and Bambi cause in a fight like this?


They would be able to face mostly everyone on current ft 1 x 1 bar laxus and gildarts but would get quickly overhelmed 
Albeit as is kinda hax


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 14, 2015)

Team bleach wins also ....Zeref's death magic affetcs living beings wont even faze shinigami


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> They would be able to face mostly everyone on current ft 1 x 1 bar laxus and gildarts but would get quickly overhelmed
> Albeit as is kinda hax



Idk how effective is nakama power vs pure fear?


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 14, 2015)

Hao Asakura said:


> Team bleach wins also ....Zeref's death magic affetcs living beings wont even faze shinigami



Didn't it kill Mavis who's essentially a ghost?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Dragon Force Slayers take it


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 14, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Dragon Force Slayers take it



stop baiting.


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 14, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Didn't it kill Mavis who's essentially a ghost?


Wouldnt know not caught up to fairy tail


----------



## Keishin (Dec 15, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Death nonsense can be hax depending on the mechanics or whatever
> 
> Don't read Fairy Tail, so I don't know what Zeref's is like



Well Zeref said that he can't die even if his head if cut off but he hasn't survived anything more than bruises so far so hard to say, unlike Pernida that just multiplies and regens from getting blown to bits.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 15, 2015)

My knowledge of FT is limited, so just want people to remember bleach often got an advantage by being able to walk on air, especially if the opposition mainly are close combat fighters with no means of flight.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Didn't it kill Mavis who's essentially a ghost?


Nah 
It turned mavis who became immortal via fairy law curse in a dead body who because reasons became an infinity supply magic weapon and then a ghost 
Dont ask


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Nah
> It turned mavis who became immortal via fairy law curse in a dead body who because reasons became an infinity supply magic weapon and then a ghost
> Dont ask



Friendship truly is magic.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Nah
> It turned mavis who became immortal via fairy law curse in a dead body who because reasons became an infinity supply magic weapon and then a ghost
> Dont ask



I'm hesitant to ask if this would make anymore sense in context.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Idk how effective is nakama power vs pure fear?


Pretty effective actually 
Nemesis was all about it iirc and nakama power was literally the reason why they resisted it


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 15, 2015)

Isn't Zeref's death kinda like a black fog-type thing, like Barragan's ability?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Pretty effective actually
> Nemesis was all about it iirc and nakama power was literally the reason why they resisted it



lmfao, it would a interesting fight then. I seriously can't remember nemesis even though i've seen ft more than once.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeref's death magic is passive, when ever he values someone's life he kills everyone in the vicinity and they can not retaliate unless they get out of the range, its an expanding sphere of black fog that is omnidirectional around Zeref.

Zeref's immortality is Type 4, just like Mavis'. We dont know how his immortality works, but, if you compare it to Mavis, youre intangible and still able to attack.

His timestop was shown in one situation, not in a fight, but he's getting new feats soon.

His stats are MHS+ Mountain Level.

His death also killed a person with type 4 and 1 immortality.


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeref has type 4 immortality while Natsu was apparently going to kill him in the recent chapters ?.....
Dont quote me on this though just heard it from someone


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 15, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> lmfao, it would a interesting fight then. I seriously can't remember nemesis even though i've seen ft more than once.



Hes reffering to a spell used by Hades leader of grimoire heart in tenroujima where he summoned demons iirc


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

Also, assuming everyone is alive...Bleach Team has 7k dragons to deal with.

As for Bleach Team's speed advantage, Racer could support the FT team with 

And, Wendy could enhance everyone's speed/defense/strength at the same time.

Not to mention, if the Magic Council wants to country bust with Etherion... 

Gildarts can dissasemble the meteors into small ass pieces with dissasembling magic.

Also I'm pondering whether going into soul society and using Zanpakuto are not going to get stomped with  space/time manipulation. A bit of an NLF but based on the description it could banish Palkia/Dialga, or anyone fucking with space. Also gives like a 12M omnipresence.

Brandish can shrink the meteors to marble size unless their bigger than 4km wide (most Brandish shrunk b4)

Just listing somethings off the top of my head.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

Hao Asakura said:


> Zeref has type 4 immortality while Natsu was apparently going to kill him in the recent chapters ?.....
> Dont quote me on this though just heard it from someone



Natsu's fire literally burned death magic, which is why. It can also apparently kill an immortal.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2015)

nope
natsu new fire magic having resistance to death wave (or even just being outright stronger really) doesnt make itself hax
also the fuck is that about 7k dragons ?
there is only 3 or so dragons alive
you can use the 7 cameo dragons of eclipse  if you want but picking the 7k extinct race is bull


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol gildarts ain't disassembling a 116gt meteor, its way beyond his feats.

can brandish even fly and its beyond her feats anyway.

gremmy just imagines shit to counter anything ft pull, he is way to powerful.

none of them could kill pernida he'll just keep multipllying.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2015)

Hao Asakura said:


> Hes reffering to a spell used by Hades leader of grimoire heart in tenroujima where he summoned demons iirc


pretty much 
nemesis created nightmare demons who generated huge waves of fear that let ft folks scared shitless
but the allmighty power of gildarts word made natsu and cia strong again and everyone gangbanged hades with their most powerful attack


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2015)

Hao Asakura said:


> Hes reffering to a spell used by Hades leader of grimoire heart in tenroujima where he summoned demons iirc



ah, I remember now, thanks.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Stop posting.



Make me .


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> pretty much
> nemesis created nightmare demons who generated huge waves of fear that let ft folks scared shitless
> but the allmighty power of gildarts word made natsu and cia strong again and everyone gangbanged hades with their most powerful attack



All it takes in Ft is a OST and few flashbacks to overcome anything tbh.Genesis zero would be a big deal in HST for example


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 15, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> ah, I remember now, thanks.


No prob


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 15, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Zeref's *death magic is passive, when ever he values someone's life he kills everyone in the vicinity and they can not retaliate unless they get out of the range, its an expanding sphere of black fog that is omnidirectional around Zeref.*
> 
> Zeref's immortality is Type 4, just like Mavis'. We dont know how his immortality works, but, if you compare it to Mavis, youre intangible and still able to attack.
> 
> ...




Okay, so I recalled that part right. 

So what are Zeref's feats like against long-range fighters?

Bambi IC spams her attacks like there is no tomorrow, Mask can attack from miles away, Gremmy can imagine that he is immune to death (drop a meteor, and imagine FT cast as dead), Pernida can fire arrows from a distance as well (among other things). As Nodt also has good range.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Okay, so I recalled that part right.
> 
> So what are Zeref's feats like against long-range fighters?
> 
> Bambi IC spams her attacks like there is no tomorrow, Mask can attack from miles away, Gremmy can imagine that he is immune to death (drop a meteor, and imagine FT cast as dead), Pernida can fire arrows from a distance as well (among other things). As Nodt also has good range.



He's said he can be beheaded and not die but every ranged tack that came at him was tanked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2015)

You mean besides a pr? awakening FDK mode natsu hurting him with His flames ?


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> You mean besides a pr? awakening FDK mode natsu hurting him with His flames ?



That was a punch to the face lol


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 5, 2016)

They if verse win low diff meredy creates a sensory link of death then kills herself and the bleach 
Gildarts dissembles them and solo  then with a small mountain punch
Gray and silver flash freezes them
laxus nukes the area. 
Mirajane and seliah commands them to kill themselves 
Acnologia and the other dragons rape the bleach team 
CSK time stop then petrified them
This is just what I can think of at the top of mind


----------



## MrTeitoku (Jan 5, 2016)

Well playing like this i could say that bleach team rapes:
As Nodt - releases Tatar Foras and FT dies from heart attack
Bambi - blows everything around her
Mask - Star flashes the hell from them
Gremmy - Galaxy room, meteor, cookie bones GG
Pernida - uses it's nerves to evolve itself to being immune to magic, and it has hax regen


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 5, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> They if verse win low diff meredy creates a sensory link of death then kills herself and the bleach
> Gildarts dissembles them and solo  then with a small mountain punch
> Gray and silver flash freezes them
> laxus nukes the area.
> ...



Wow...dat Bleach Team downplay...


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 5, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Wow...dat Bleach Team downplay...



Am just stating what is gonna happen them if they go up against the verse


----------



## Tapion (Jan 5, 2016)

As Nodt's Vollstanding will render a lot of them incapacitated and the weaker ones will likely die or go insane from mind fuckery.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jan 5, 2016)

Fucking lol @ Gray and Silver flash freezing anybody here when Base As withstood absolute zero  The Bleach overwhelm Fairy Tail. The only ones who probably die in doing so are Bambietta, As and Mask. Gremmy and Pernida arguably solo. They are far too powerful.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 5, 2016)

This is the entire verse here 
If the magic councill wanted they can use etherion to rape a casual roar from the dragons kill all the bleach team with one shot 
CSK can time stop and use petrification that has a Large AOE
Mirajane or seliah can make them kill them self
Kyouka takes all there senses and gray or silver can flash freeze 
Meredy kill them with herself seriously the ft verse stomp


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jan 5, 2016)

You bring up Gray and Silver's flash freezing as if that would work. As Nodt withstood absolute zero in base. Their ice will do fuck all to him and anybody stronger than him. You're going to have to prove Mirajane's Seilah powers will work on characters more powerful than anything she's ever faced when even some fodder Alvarez soldiers withstood them 

The Bleach side is hilariously faster too. SS Arc Ichigo is mach 500...

Dragons are a problem though but nothing Gremmy or Pernida can't tango with.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 5, 2016)

How will she die? Isn't she faster, can fly and can rain bombs that ignore durability down on everyone?


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jan 5, 2016)

Bambietta, I assume? I completely forgot she has flight; Mask, As and Gremmy do too. I said "probably" because I'm not sure if they even would die so I just pointed out the three inferior Quincies here could get killed at some point. They're all far faster than anything in Fairy Tail bar the dragons/Zeref, all have noteworthy hax and all have highly destructive moves. As Nodt is the weakest here in that regard but then he tanked absolute zero and his Vollstandig is impossible to avoid for pretty much everyone on the Fairy Tail side. Gremmy and Pernida, like I said, are unfair.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2016)

If.bambi does ignore damage then her fixed dc is pretty poor


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 5, 2016)

IC Bambi is going to spam her attacks, and there won't be many people who can withstand it.


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 6, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Am just stating what is gonna happen them if they go up against the verse



You honestly haven't and looking at your latest rebuttal, you still ignore exactly WHY you are downplaying the Bleach Team and not understanding how utterly screwed the FTverse is against them overall.

Let me give the best example as people themselves have given you:
As Nodt has withstood Absolute Zero. It's not a typo or anything else, As Nodt WITHSTOOD ABSOLUTE ZERO and nothing says As Nodt is the cream of the crop like Bazz-B is(Hell, Bambietta is pretty much in Bazz's league considering WHAT was needed to put her down) and yet you believe Gray can actually kill him and the other Quincies by freezing them under far less temperatures?

And as Tapion said, getting hit by As Nodt's arrow and not dying from it will have you automatically go crazy due to being inflicted by fear itself(not manufactured fear, just having Fear the Emotion itself go utterly insane on you), let alone his Volstandigt which automatically works because it works through your sight.

You pretty much HAVE to kill Mask and James AT ONCE...and considering James is a regenerator on par with Cell and him cheering Mask automatically heals Mask and Mask being an inhuman powerhouse being able to hit you full force from a mile away.

Gremmy can literally kill you with a thought if he wants to and pretty much can do anything he thinks of and can pretty much make absolute clones of himself to power up himself up even harder.

Bambietta's bombs on principle pretty much ignores durability, she can fly freely in her Volstandigt and she can spray her bombs in all directions and none of it really seems to even cause her any real stress(even exploding with rage in one of the pics here honestly didn't do anything to really gimp her or anything despite the radius of the blast.)

And Pernida is literally ridiculous incarnate since if his nerves invade your body not only does he pretty much can tear your arm to putty and possibly everything else should his nerves continue on unimpeded but *it learns off the enemies in the process and may even gain access to their abilities*(Gaining Mayuri's intelligence slowly and Kenpachi's reactions and one of Mayuri's Bankai abilities). This is on top of tearing off a finger makes a clone with basically the same moveset and even tearing it to bits will STILL cause it and the other clones to regen too.

Past pure hax, the FTverse is gonna have MASSIVE problems taking them down without pretty much losing everyone else, if they even can.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 6, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> You honestly haven't and looking at your latest rebuttal, you still ignore exactly WHY you are downplaying the Bleach Team and not understanding how utterly screwed the FTverse is against them overall.
> 
> Let me give the best example as people themselves have given you:
> As Nodt has withstood Absolute Zero. It's not a typo or anything else, As Nodt WITHSTOOD ABSOLUTE ZERO and nothing says As Nodt is the cream of the crop like Bazz-B is(Hell, Bambietta is pretty much in Bazz's league considering WHAT was needed to put her down) and yet you believe Gray can actually kill him and the other Quincies by freezing them under far less temperatures?
> ...



As nodt didn't withstand anything it was his vollstandig that gave him a new start. When rukia unleashed bankai it went back to square and him being frozen to death.
Bambi's explosives can be frozen petrified or turned against her.
Pernida gets petrified or flash frozen 
laxus destroys MdM With a casual arm swing 
and you still 4get they are thousands more fodder that can act as distractions here. The bleach team get stomped herek


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 6, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> As nodt didn't withstand anything it was his vollstandig that gave him a new start. When rukia unleashed bankai it went back to square and him being frozen to death.
> Bambi's explosives can be frozen petrified or turned against her.
> Pernida gets petrified or flash frozen
> laxus destroys MdM With a casual arm swing
> and you still 4get they are thousands more fodder that can act as distractions here. The bleach team get stomped herek



As Nodt was still conscious and was still able to activate his Vollstandig. That fact alone means he was able to resist Absolute Zero to some degree, which is an impressive feat.

Since when could you do that to Bambi's reishi bombs?

Pernida adapts and that becomes useless.

And then he comes back stronger.

As Nodt's Vollstandig immediately makes that advantage useless.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 6, 2016)

Colonel Awesome said:


> As Nodt was still conscious and was still able to activate his Vollstandig. That fact alone means he was able to resist Absolute Zero to some degree, which is an impressive feat.
> 
> Since when could you do that to Bambi's reishi bombs?
> 
> ...



Pernida isn't adapting to anything once he is petrified he dies.
Gray and silver can also flash freeze bambi's bombs or bambi herself
As nodt gets all his senses taking from him or get his memory wiped clean
Gremmy becomes an ally for the ft verse or acnologia decides to kill everyone on the bleach team. The verse stomp'd the team


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 6, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> As nodt didn't withstand anything it was his vollstandig that gave him a new start. When rukia unleashed bankai it went back to square and him being frozen to death.



Except he was still clearly conscious when Rukia hit him with it...
With her Bankai, As Nodt immediately started breaking apart after that meaning that Rukia's Ice Nuke Bankai works in a different way than her Shikai. Seriously, you would have a better argument if you used the fact that Cang Du was done in by Hitsugaya's Bankai and needed a remote activated Volstandigt to get out of his predicament, it would have been debunked but it would have been a more solid answer.



> Bambi's explosives can be frozen petrified or turned against her.



Okay what? 
Let me let you in on something...again...
You cannot freeze or petrify her reishi bombs, you CAN contain them or turn them against her...but the only thing we've seen actually contain them for the half-second to a second before they explode due to how her ability works...is something Mayuri, a genius scientist, whipped up.

And with turning the bombs against her, you have to virtually pull off a suicide attack as well as hope the bombs go off *inside her* to hopefully take her out...and they have to do that while she's _flying_. Good luck with that.



> Pernida gets petrified or flash frozen


You keep using Gray and Silver's Flash Freezing but you pretend that they can pull off Absolute Zero level freezing out of their butts. And even then, if Pernida has its' nerves touch them *once*, all of that is moot because it starts adapting to the attacks themselves as well as gets powerups from intelligence to how well it's nerves move(and again, this isn't even mentioning bringing in multiple hands or shooting multiple arrows from each finger from the main body and the clones and the nerves coming from the arrows...or using the nerves to help maneuver the arrows too)



> laxus destroys MdM With a casual arm swing


Really? You know how tough Blut Vene is right? That shit is freaking tough as hell and for Mask and his Regen factor from James makes it a non-factor as well as makes him stronger.



> and you still 4get they are thousands more fodder that can act as distractions here. The bleach team get stomped herek


When does the fodder of Fairy Tail literally mean anything to a group of people who can slaughter hundreds of Shinigami in a minute...with *one Sternritter* and wipe out over a thousand with only less than half of the Sternritter at play? And those from the first invasion included freaking *Lieutenants and Captains*.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 6, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Except he was still clearly conscious when Rukia hit him with it...
> With her Bankai, As Nodt immediately started breaking apart after that meaning that Rukia's Ice Nuke Bankai works in a different way than her Shikai. Seriously, you would have a better argument if you used the fact that Cang Du was done in by Hitsugaya's Bankai and needed a remote activated Volstandigt to get out of his predicament, it would have been debunked but it would have been a more solid answer.
> You fail to understand that kyoka can just take their senses making them blind and gildarts can crash him into bite size bits then jura puts the stone on him.
> 
> ...



Fodder is fodder and they act as decoys .finish


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah Raijinshuu have petrification which would ironically counter As Nodt...assuming he looked at those 3 specifically out of the dozens of other members in the cast as opposed to the very limited number of detergent invaders (As Nodt can also use separate eyes as vectors for his fear shit).

Zeref is the only one worth watching out for here  because of time shenanigans but he doesn't have enough range and Bleach team has aoe/dc/speed advantage for most cases. FT gets rekt


----------



## MrTeitoku (Jan 6, 2016)

Well As Nodt doesn't need to look at them, they need to look at him to activate his fear abillity in vollstandig, so they really can't use their eye magic


----------



## tunaguy (Jan 6, 2016)

Until zeref uses time stop in actual combat it'll stay as NLF fer me


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 6, 2016)

As Nodt, Bambi, Gremmy, Mask, Pernida. Did you forget to add someone else? Like your maid or gardener?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 6, 2016)

> Until zeref uses time stop in actual combat it'll stay as NLF fer me



Not sure you can chalk it off as a NLF.

That said, we have no idea how it works. For all we know it has a long set up time or some sort of pre-requisite.


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 6, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Fodder is fodder and they act as decoys .finish



Yeah gonna stop taking you seriously now...
Wouldn't fodder mess up the FTverse main characters even worse since they can't use their big name moves meanwhile the Sternritters IC barely give a rat's ass if one of their attacks hit another but only don't do so because Yhwach would be pissed at them?

Fodder is completely pointless, especially since the Soul Society Arc established that a Captain is more powerful than their entire division and their Lieutenant. They and anyone similar to that level is pretty much a walking army on their own.


----------



## Juri (Jan 6, 2016)

Reiatsu crush isn't allowed in versus matches.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 6, 2016)

According to who, exactly?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2016)

Of course it is 
It is an ability of the users just like conquerors haki
The thing is that the best reaiatsu crushing feat was against a town level character 
No one pits bleach god-top tiers with town level characters


----------



## Solar (Jan 6, 2016)

Juri said:


> Reiatsu crush isn't allowed in versus matches.



Not even gong to check if this is real, because even if it is, it shouldn't be.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 6, 2016)

Granted, a not terribly useful ability in the context of most versus debates since the greatest feat regarding "fuckers being crushed" and "fuckers doing the crushing" are Grimmjow and Aizen, respectively.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2016)

Reiatsu crush was just some shit ^ (use bro) would abuse into NLF territory over and over again so it became a sort of taboo to use it. 

It's a magical energy technique. So long as people aren't saying shit like Aizen can Reiatsu crush Doctor Strange or some nonsense like that then it's fine to use. 

Just use it based off it's feats.


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Reiatsu crush was just some shit ^ (use bro) would abuse into NLF territory over and over again so it became a sort of taboo to use it.
> 
> It's a magical energy technique. So long as people aren't saying shit like Aizen can Reiatsu crush Doctor Strange or some nonsense like that then it's fine to use.
> 
> Just use it based off it's feats.



Of course no one is gonna use Reiatsu Crush here like it's a NLF or anything of the sort.

We are mainly using it against the FT fodder argument Golden Gourmet used.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Reiatsu crush was just some shit ^ (use bro) would abuse into NLF territory over and over again so it became a sort of taboo to use it.
> 
> It's a magical energy technique. So long as people aren't saying shit like Aizen can Reiatsu crush Doctor Strange or some nonsense like that then it's fine to use.
> 
> Just use it based off it's feats.



Doc rapes bleach like a gentleman who rapes elderly women....take his time and enjoy it.

But on the other hand I don't see what the big deal is if it's a thing. One piece fruit users intangibility is ever present as is you need haki to defeat blahblah. Bleach people fly and may crush if it applies. But can most will argue a win without it in the first place. A serious poster anyway.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 7, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Granted, a not terribly useful ability in the context of most versus debates since the greatest feat regarding "fuckers being crushed" and "fuckers doing the crushing" are Grimmjow and Aizen, respectively.



didn't Juha "crush" tier harribel. which should be above ^


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 7, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> didn't Juha "crush" tier harribel. which should be above ^



He didn't really reiatsu crush her or anything, he just dealt with her which probably means kicking her ass...

But Yhwach should definitely be able to reiatsu crush people above Grimmjow if he wants to due to how powerful he is even before Almighty powerup.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 7, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> He didn't really reiatsu crush her or anything, he just dealt with her which probably means kicking her ass...
> 
> But Yhwach should definitely be able to reiatsu crush people above Grimmjow if he wants to due to how powerful he is even before Almighty powerup.



I figured the "even harribel couldn't do anything infront of his majesty" referred, to her not being able to move from his raietsu.


----------



## Juri (Jan 8, 2016)

Regicide said:


> According to who, exactly?





iwandesu said:


> Of course it is
> It is an ability of the users just like *conquerors haki*
> The thing is that the best reaiatsu crushing feat was against a town level character
> No one pits bleach god-top tiers with town level characters



CoC is't allowed either iirc. It basically happened because posters were going reiatsu crush gg every match with the excuse that it could only be resisted by bleach chars cuz reiatsu.

It was years ago though so I cant provide a source.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2016)

Of course it is 
Is just that nearly everyone who claims it is a troll because both reiatsu crush and conquerors haki only works on people it would make no sense to start a match against 
Like island level aizen or wathever reiatsu crushing town level grinjow
Or town level luffy hakig building level amazons


----------



## Fujita (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not sure it was banned exactly, but it was definitely never really accepted as a legit argument because equalization took care of the "you need reiatsu to resist it" argument (you don't necessarily even need equalization here) and the ability itself shouldn't be terrible useful against anybody that the character in question couldn't already defeat handily. Similar idea with CoC.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2016)

Also if it was years ago is just cancer bullshit


----------



## Babby (Jan 11, 2016)

Zeref stops time, touches them and they die.


----------

